
Trustbusting in the Internet age: Should digital monopolies be broken up? - jsnell
http://www.economist.com/news/leaders/21635000-european-moves-against-google-are-about-protecting-companies-not-consumers-should-digital
======
phesse14
I think this an interesting topic to put on the table. In EU, the power is
split between the governments and the banks, so, enterprises from other
sectors has not very much influence on decision-making at this level as they
have in the US. In my opinion, the definition of monopoly is "wrong market
situation", thus, I'd change the modal verb for "must" and I'd remove the
question mark.

The intriguing question here is why a business magazine is raising this
concern and why EU is quiet while they fined Microsoft over and over. Is
Google lobbying better?

